# Best ecommerce framework based t shirt design software module



## Tshirtdesignsoft (Dec 28, 2016)

Hey Guys, I am new to this forum and to this business. I am looking for the best solution to start for my online custom t shirt printing business. I will be using a readymade shopping cart like woocommerce, magento or prestashop and want somethings that works out of box and easily with them.


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

Tshirtdesignsoft said:


> Hey Guys, I am new to this forum and to this business. I am looking for the best solution to start for my online custom t shirt printing business. I will be using a readymade shopping cart like woocommerce, magento or prestashop and want somethings that works out of box and easily with them.


Hi,

As you mentioned, You have not a ready website. You are just planning to launch website with online product designer where customer can personalize product by using their creativity.

You have to contact any ready made web to print storefront solutions provider that will offers a complete custom website with online product designer tools. Means your half of work done without any tension and at low cost. 

Once the website ready, just find and do contract with local printing press in your areas and start printing on your orders.

Your business starts very successful in just 2 steps.

Hope, it helpful.

Thanks


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

Tshirtdesignsoft said:


> Hey Guys, I am new to this forum and to this business. I am looking for the best solution to start for my online custom t shirt printing business. I will be using a readymade shopping cart like woocommerce, magento or prestashop and want somethings that works out of box and easily with them.


If you would like to make secure your t-shir store then I would prefer magento because its more secure than anyother shopping cart.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

aldorabancroft said:


> If you would like to make secure your t-shir store then I would prefer magento because its more secure than anyother shopping cart.


Magneto has too big of a footprint for your average tshirt store. Needs an expensive dedicated server. Only someone with a huge inventory should be thinking about Magneto. Not 99% of the tshirt designers here.

BAD CHOICE OF CART


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

mgparrish said:


> Magneto has too big of a footprint for your average tshirt store. Needs an expensive dedicated server. Only someone with a huge inventory should be thinking about Magneto. Not 99% of the tshirt designers here.
> 
> BAD CHOICE OF CART


Just search on search engine you will find quality t-shirt on store which made in Magento. 
Save​


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

aldorabancroft said:


> Just search on search engine you will find quality t-shirt on store which made in Magento.
> Save​


Magneto requires *expensive* hosting *$$$* otherwise it is a great cart. It has a large footprint and need a lot of server power to allow for any decent kind of performance.

I don't need to to check the search engines on t-shirt stores using Magneto vs. other solutions. One only needs to review posts at the *TSHIRT FORUM* and you will see that many peoples websites that sell t-shirts here do not use a heavy expensive server requirement software either, it's because they don't need all that for their smaller inventories.

For those who wish to know the truth

https://community.magento.com/t5/Installing-Magento-1-x/Minimum-Server-Requirements/td-p/19408

"Just to add that your current hosting provider may not want to host your Magento store because Magento is a pretty demanding application which will not run fast or smooth in a normal shared hosting service."

https://www.quora.com/What-should-be-my-server-requirement-for-a-Magento-site

"Magento installation requires a Virtual Private Server (VPS) to work optimally. With a completely managed VPS that offers guaranteed resources in terms of CPU, memory, disk space, and other requirements, your store will work without any server issues. In contrast to shared hosting,"

*Entry level* for any kind of performance with Magento is a VPS, I know this because I have installed it on several Shared Hosting servers ** IT SUCKS ON SHARED HOSTING EVEN THE PREMIUM PACKAGES** I would rather watch paint dry than wait for Magneto to respond to click on a shared host. 

If you load up Magneto you likely will need to move off of VPS to a full dedicated server, or if you have a lot concurrent users.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Here are a couple of good comparisons

Both are good software,it will depend on 

1. How many products you offer 
2. Whether, you need all the features that are packed in Magneto, or not.
3. What your server budget is.
4. Magneto is complex and has a long learning curve. Installing and customizing it is time demanding, especially for someone not well versed in IT

https://www.watermelonwebworks.com/magento-vs-woocommerce/

https://blogsitestudio.com/ecommerce-shootout-woocommerce-vs-shopify-vs-magento/

https://geekflare.com/magento-vs-woocommerce/

For most t-shirt shops, especially those that do a lot of custom work and have perhaps only hundreds of stock product and not thousands or stock products, Magneto is way way overkill and too expensive for the total cost of ownership.


----------



## Mountain31 (Apr 18, 2017)

mgparrish said:


> Here are a couple of good comparisons
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the links. Helpful.


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

mgparrish said:


> Magneto requires *expensive* hosting *$$$* otherwise it is a great cart. It has a large footprint and need a lot of server power to allow for any decent kind of performance.


Agree but you know very well that magento is best for security reason. And spend some more $$$ for security reason isn't good business?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

aldorabancroft said:


> Agree but you know very well that magento is best for security reason. And spend some more $$$ for security reason isn't good business?


But that is not to say Wordpress and woo commerce cannot be made more secure than a standard installation.

Magneto is way too big and expensive for 90% of the folks here just doing custom t-shirts with low "stock" designs in the inventory.

Nothing personal but you targeted the wrong cart for your software, you are not in touch with the actual users needs.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

if you are not well versed in coding, magento will be very costly in terms of hiring initial programmers, as well as support staff

dedicated servers + dedicated staff = large companies with thousands of products, millions in sales, and an in-house IT staff



> Magento is a robust platform with powerful capabilities. However, you should note that this cart is not for beginners; Magento can pose a serious challenge to merchants with little to no tech experience. In fact, *Magento does not recommend that smaller businesses and newer merchants use their software.*


magento review

it has it place, and there is a reason for its popularity,
but not for the op (re-read his/her needs)


i don't mind watching paint dry, unencumbers the mind
when surfing the interweb though, i want instantaneous results 
(when it says 'if you are not redirected in 3 seconds click here', 
i click 'here' as fast as i can, why should i waste 3 seconds waiting?)


----------



## tshirttechy (Jun 27, 2017)

There are some web to print solution providers that specialize in offering design studio integrated with open source eCommerce platforms like Magento, Open Cart, PrestaShop and wooCommerce. They offer fully integrated ready to go live solutions. That should be your best option to get best of eCommerce and design studio all integrated. I would recommend wooCommerce if your business requirements are not too demanding.


----------



## mikeynuzz (Jan 16, 2018)

Tshirtdesignsoft said:


> Hey Guys, I am new to this forum and to this business. I am looking for the best solution to start for my online custom t shirt printing business. I will be using a readymade shopping cart like woocommerce, magento or prestashop and want somethings that works out of box and easily with them.


p

I'm new as well..looking for that simple to use designer tshirt tool for my website..any thoughts, and reasonable..need support too?


----------



## VaporApparelSC (Jan 11, 2018)

I would check out Inksoft. I think it might be what you are looking for. I have been looking into it myself and I have heard good things about it.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

inksoft review


----------



## thomasryan (Jul 31, 2018)

Tshirtdesignsoft said:


> Hey Guys, I am new to this forum and to this business. I am looking for the best solution to start for my online custom t shirt printing business. I will be using a readymade shopping cart like woocommerce, magento or prestashop and want somethings that works out of box and easily with them.


You can check out wordpress and make sure you are promoting your business online


----------



## ray10466 (Jul 14, 2017)

WordPress and the "Flatsome Theme" make sure you use .htacess correctly to protect your site


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

I saw this site and asked what it was based on and what the tshirt designer was and as you can see i was told wix.

But asking on the wix forums they say its not a wix site....anybody any suggestions?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

ukracer said:


> I saw this site and asked what it was based on and what the tshirt designer was and as you can see i was told wix.
> 
> But asking on the wix forums they say its not a wix site....anybody any suggestions?



maybe giving the website would help


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

into the T said:


> maybe giving the website would help



getting a lot of forums that dont work right on my phone. 



Its this site https://www.xtremeprint.online/


This was the reply i got when I asked if it was open cart.


----------



## CKing (Apr 21, 2017)

Just digging around to see what designer people are using and I checked your link. I recognized the logo that comes up as it is loading and it is https://tshirtecommerce.com/ that they are using.

I have no idea if it is good or not, that's why I am looking here.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

CKing said:


> Just digging around to see what designer people are using and I checked your link. I recognized the logo that comes up as it is loading and it is https://tshirtecommerce.com/ that they are using.
> 
> I have no idea if it is good or not, that's why I am looking here.





I looked at this on but as I could not locate a forum and it has so many modules I consider part of a designer I am evaluating Zakeke. https://www.zakeke.com/en-GB/ https://www.zakeke.com/en-GB/Documentation/Integration/WooCommerce#faq



so far it seems to fit the bill. The only issue I have is with the % charge per months but you only pay that if you need 360 rotation of products.


I am evaluating that version but not sure which way I will go yet.


I spent years trying to get Open T shirts working how I wanted it and gave up.


There are a few others around but none I found to my liking yet...lets hope Zakeke lives up to expectations.




Regards Andy T


----------

